# List your folders, fixed blades and multi-tools.



## powernoodle (Jul 18, 2006)

- Spyderco Delica
- Spyderco Endura
- Spyderco Dragonfly
- Spyderco Ladybug
- Spyderco D'Allara SE Rescue
- Spyderco D'Allara PE
- Spyderco Manix 80mm
- Spyderco Manix
- Spyderco Military
- Benchmade 710 DS
- Benchmade Mini-griptilian
- Benchmade Griptilian, tanto
- Kershaw Leek (stainless)
- Kershaw Leek (titanium)
- Gerber EZ-Out folder
- Case XX slipjoint
- Large classic Sebenza
- Strider SnG
- Ontario Rat-3
- Ontario Rat-7 (x2)
- Ontario RTAK 
- GL Drew custom, small fixed blade with sheath
- Victorinox Classic
- Victorinox Rally
- Victorinox Tinker
- Victorinox Ranger
- Victorinox Swisschamp
- Leatherman Micra (x2)
- Leatherman Squirt S4
- Leatherman Squirt P4
- Leatherman Juice S2
- Leatherman Wave
- Leatherman Wave (black)
- Leatherman Supertool 200 (black)

cheers!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jul 18, 2006)

leatherman charge ti
wenger (forgot name)


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 18, 2006)

I've thinned my knives out a bit, but here's what I can think of offhand...

- Benchmade AFO Auto NSN 9050SBK
- Benchmade Griptilian (black blade/OD handle)
- Colt CSAR
- FrontSight Hideaway Knife (HAK) (Plain Util Model)
- FrontSight HAK (Cordovan Duracoated Util Model)
- Gerber D.E.T. 600
- Gerber Hinderer Rescue
- Leatherman Micra
- Leatherman Wave (old style, stainless and new style, black)
- Phrobis III M9
- SOG EOD Powerlock
- Spyderco Assist I
- Spyderco Delica
- Spyderco Endura
- Spyderco Rescue
- Spyderco Snapit
- Strider DB
- Strider SnG
- Strider HAK
- Victorinox Cybertool (rescaled in OD canvas Micarta)
- Victorinox Spartan (also rescaled)


----------



## Blazer (Jul 18, 2006)

- Leatherman Wave
- Leatherman Charge XTi
- CRKT M16-12LE
- CRKT M16-13LE
- Sog Paratool
- Gerber Air Ranger (Serrated Edge)
- Gerber Multiplier 600
- Smith & Wesson 911 First Response Knife
- Smith & Wesson Full Size SWAT (1/2 Serrated)


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 18, 2006)

From Bottom left

Wilkins F4.
Wilkins F10 (F7 custom).
Wilkins Avalon.
Wilkins Naked Mini Thorn.
A T Barr custom.
Victorinox Swisstool Rescue.
Leatherman Wave.
Leatherman Mini Something :thinking:
Benchmade Osborne Combo.
Benchmade AFCK.
Victorinox Hunter or Rucksack (Forgot which).
Victorinox Mini Champ.
Victorinox Champ.


----------



## TonyBPD (Jul 18, 2006)

Strider GB - Tri Color G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
Strider GB - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ tiger stripe blade
Strider AR - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
Strider SnG TAD - Black G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
Strider DB w/ Black G-10 
Strider WP Batwing Trisula - Green cord wrap
Strider HAK
Strider ED


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 18, 2006)

TonyBPD said:


> Strider GB - Tri Color G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> Strider GB - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ tiger stripe blade
> Strider AR - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> Strider SnG TAD - Black G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> ...



Ok, now you're just showing off...

JM-99


----------



## Isak Hawk (Jul 18, 2006)

Spyderco Military CPM440V combo edge (EDC)
Spyderco Endura 3 plain edge (former EDC)
SOG Access Card (EDC in wallet)
Leatherman Tool (mostly collecting dust)
SOG Crossgrip (EDC)
+ Misc. old pocket knives and SAK's lying around that never get used


----------



## dirkp (Jul 18, 2006)

here is a little of my knife stuff.
all is too much to post


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Jul 18, 2006)

Jeez...I'm almost ashamed to list my humble tools here...some major collections 'goin down!


Gerber "Spectre"

Gerber "Harsey Air Ranger"

Outdoor Edge "Paragee"

Camilus "Talon"

CRKT K.I.S.S.

Leatherman "Wave"

SOG "Power Lock"

Wenger "Soldier"

Victorinox "Pioneer"

Victorinox "Explorer"

several Victiorinox "Classic" (one red alox, two with s/s scales, silver & red)


All plain edged...no serrated stuff.


CFU


----------



## xdanx (Jul 18, 2006)

Here is my tiny collection:






Strider PT
Benchmade 530
Leatherman Charge Ti
Hideaway Utility
SOG seal pup
Atwood Custom Micro Card Knife with Tritium Vial


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 18, 2006)

dirkp said:


> here is a little of my knife stuff.
> all is too much to post



 I see a couple of Wilkins in there too :rock: Nice collection dirkp


----------



## guncollector (Jul 18, 2006)

Funny you should ask, as was just inventorying everything in order to thin out the herd. Current collection, not including multi-tools, consists of:*

Fixed Blade*
(2) Becker Knife & Tool Companion
Becker Knife & Tool Magnum Camp (Jerry Fisk design)
Becker Knife & Tool Patrol Machete
Blackjack Knives (Effingham IL): Model 1-7, micarta 
Blackjack Knives (Effingham IL): Model 5, leather-washer
Blackjack Knives (Effingham IL): Trail Guide, stag
Cold Steel Para-Edge
(2) Cold Steel Recon Scouts
Cold Steel Kukris, CS35AT
Cold Steel Kukris, LTC
Fowler Rick Fighter
Gerber LMF
Ghurka House Pig Sticker (Ken Onion design)
Ghurka House Service One
Gryphon M30A1 (Terzuola design)
Himilayan Imports/BirGorkha Chiruwa Ang Khola
Ka-Bar, USMC
Ka-Bar, Camillus
Lin-Can M9 (bayonet)

*Folders*
Buck Strider 880SP
Case Canoe
Chandon, Rick diamondwood-spearpoint
Chris Reeve Sebenza, classic, BG42, small
Chris Reeve Sebenza, classic, BG42, Cucchiara-"Fizz" (JUST SOLD)
Chris Reeve Sebenza, large, UCGG/S30V
Chris Reeve Sebenza, large (burled walnut inlays+Devon Thomas damascus blade)
Emerson CQC-7A
Microtech Mini-SOCOM
MoD Duane Dieter Mk.I
Reif-Pirela Atrox Talon.: o/d 4-21
Spyderco Delica 98
Spyderco Delica IIPS
Spyderco Pacific Salt I
Strider AR, BG42
Victorinox Cybertool-36
Victorinox Cybertool-41
Wenger Rucksack
Wenger Commander
William-Henry T10-GCF "armadillo" ('98 ltd/1of20/
William-Henry T12-CF


----------



## MScottz (Jul 18, 2006)

Only fixed blades:
BRKT Vagabond prototype (9" x 0.25" blade)








BRKT Huntsman







BRKT Mini Canadian Prototype


----------



## TonyBPD (Jul 19, 2006)

TonyBPD said:


> Strider GB - Tri Color G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> Strider GB - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ tiger stripe blade
> Strider AR - Coyote Brown G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> Strider SnG TAD - Black G-10 w/ Digicamo blade
> ...








ED not pictured


----------



## Chucula (Jul 19, 2006)

that digicamo looks really cool tony

my stuff:
Spyderco Ladybug PE
Spyderco Kiwi PE
Spyderco Manix CE
Spyderco Spyderhawk SE
Spyderco Blackhawk CE
Spyderco Shabaria PE
Spyderco Lum Tanto fixed blade
Spyderco Temperance fixed blade PE (just ordered)
Boker Subcom F
Becker BK7
Victorinox Spartan
Victorinox Swisstool


----------



## cy (Jul 19, 2006)

PN, got too many to list :green: 

Tony, NICE striders!


----------



## PhotonBoy (Jul 19, 2006)

Gerber LST II Lockback


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jul 19, 2006)

edit


----------



## gailt (Jul 19, 2006)

dirkp said:


> here is a little of my knife stuff.
> all is too much to post


dirkp,is that some Blackwoods I see.nice collection you have there.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jul 19, 2006)

i have 
benchmade full sized griptillin black blade od/handle D2 steel
benchmade 9050sbk 154 cm
benchmade rescue hook
benchmade nimravus cub cabelas limited editionin camo serrated ats-34


----------



## simbad (Jul 19, 2006)

Spyderco Endura
Spyderco Delica SS
CRKT M16-03Z
Gerber Gator
Buck Crosslock River Knife
Buck Crosslock plain edge
Buck Prestige
Victorinox Mariner
Victorinox Camping
Victorinox Executive (3)
K.I.S.S. tanto money-clip
Leatherman Super Tool
Leatherman Super Tool 200
Leatherman Wave 
Leatherman Charge Ti
Leatherman Micra
Leatherman Pulse
Benchmade Benchmite II
Opinel Nº 7,8,9
Various China made folders
Peter Atwood´s Booger V Notch (my favorite)


----------



## dirkp (Jul 19, 2006)

gailt said:


> dirkp,is that some Blackwoods I see.nice collection you have there.



yes, a few ones are sitting here around


----------



## Lee1959 (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh dear, folders, fixed blades, and UPTs? This will take some time.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jul 20, 2006)

CRKT M16-13Z (gave to my older sister)
MTech set I (6 knives)
MTech set II (6 knives)
MTech set III (6 knives)
Maxam set I (6 knives)
Maxam set II (5 knives)
Maxam set III (5 knives)
Maxam set IV (12 knives)
Master Cutlery Triple Threat black (2)
MTech black survival knife (2)
MTech Special Ops (2)
Master Cutlery Delta folder (clip-point and tanto)
Compass rainbow-steel folder
Gerber folder (tiny one)
random MTech folder I was sent for free for correcting some packaging
S&W 500 Magnum
S&W Extreme Ops semi-serrated
S&W Extreme Ops tanto
Templar dagger
Compass machete (2)
Spider-Man unofficial display dagger

Victorinox Classic
Victorinox SAK (ordinary)
Allied leatherman knock-off
Allied wrench with blades
DuraPro hammer/wrench/screwdriver
Unknown multitool w/ pliers

EZ-LAP collapsable sharpener
Smith's Coarse/Fine combo
Smith's 3-in-1 system
Craftsman Utility Sharpener

Don't laugh... I got some of these when I was still in grade school! If you want more info or pics, say so.


----------



## 03lab (Jul 20, 2006)

This is my humble list:

Fällkniven S1
Fällkniven F1
Fällkniven U2
Benchmade RSK MkI
Helle Eggen
2x K.J. Eriksson #2000
Frosts #740 & #760
Leatherman Charge XTi
SOG Powerlock B60
Victorinox Rambler


----------



## Coop (Jul 20, 2006)

Emerson Mini CQC-7B
Victorinox Picknicker
Victorinox Spartan (black shells)
Leatherman Charge Ti
Leatherman Micra
Esparcia fixed blade


----------



## Rayne (Jul 25, 2006)

CRKT M16-13Z
Gerber Paraframe (lost it)
Gerber Shortcut
Kershaw Blackout
Leatherman Micra
Leatherman Supertool 200
Leatherman Wave (old)
Puma 970 Game Warden
Victorinox Champion
Victorinox One-hand Trekker (2)
Victorinox Tourist

Edit: Added...
Kershaw Vapor
Spyderco Native


----------

